# Latest project-AFAW Big Beach



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Decided to add a big beach to my arsenal- hope to get double duty as a fishing and tourny rod. Because of tourny use going with coasters- no reel seat, at least for the time being.

A few pics.

The stripper guide got an underwrap in black with silver trim and an overwrap in red bronze metallic.












the rest of the guides - just a simple overwrap in the same red bronze














The ferrule wrap was done ala tiger style-for some reason I just like this look- pics don't do it justice













Now to get out and test it- will most likely post a review later on in distance forum


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Wow*

Very Nice....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

beautiful, idc what the idiots on SOL say about you insulting other builders by wanting to build for others.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*tiger wrap*

I like it .....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*14' Bb*



Surf Cat said:


> Decided to add a big beach to my arsenal- hope to get double duty as a fishing and tourny rod. Because of tourny use going with coasters- no reel seat, at least for the time being.


Sweet! 

Let me know how it casts when you get done. I'll be getting one as a Christmas present and building it this Winter. I'll probably do mine in my favorite colors of purple and gold.

Sandcrab


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Waves*

Did kinda give me an idea ... How hard would it be to make waves ... blue with like white waves coming in ... 

Is the tiger stripes done with epoxy liike marbling ?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Like the colors, looks good


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> beautiful, idc what the idiots on SOL say about you insulting other builders by wanting to build for others.


Seems like a common theme I run into with some experienced builders, they deem less experienced folks as "rod wrappers" unworthy of the title "custom builder", and tend to think we give the trade a bad name.

While I understand some of there points I do scratch my head and wonder if it's justified, or at least partially just fear of competition in an already small market.

I'm not trying to steal anyones customers and realize there are dues to pay, but it ain't brain surgery thats requires a doctorate degree either.



Surfchunker- pm sent.

:fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Those guys on that board thing that you cant fish if you dont have a Lami and a VS either. No worries Mark. Theyre just idiots. You do an awesome job, everybody here knows it. I was having a conversation with one of our favorite high ranking officials on P&S the other day and we were talking custom rods, and he was like " I tell ya what, I know a guy up here that does a [email protected] good job, he's a local guy and not very well known yet, but _my boy_ (hint as to who it was) is doing some work as good as Ive seen....I said yeah Surf Cat is throwing out some great lookin work, he's like thats exactly who Im talking about....If that gives ya any confidence


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Custom Rod builder*

take a peek at his gallery ...... speaks for it's self 

Mark in picture 009 in your gallery is that the waves on the ferrule at the top right corner of the rod ?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Let me know how it casts when you get done. I'll be getting one as a Christmas present and building it this Winter. I'll probably do mine in my favorite colors of purple and gold.
> 
> Sandcrab


Will let you know- BTW, built an estuary in purple, looks very good on the AFAW line, IMO


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Mark....I may want in on that PM that you sent surfchunker about the tiger wrap....please sir? Ryan tried to explain it to me a couple weeks ago, but my memory lasts about as long as it takes to type this message. Thanls


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> take a peek at his gallery ...... speaks for it's self
> 
> Mark in picture 009 in your gallery is that the waves on the ferrule at the top right corner of the rod ?


Yep, you got it, pic sux, bought a better camera after that one was posted- but rod didn't waste time finding a new owner. 

Treed, pm me a snail mail address- I'll hook ya up with a back issue of rod builder that goes into the tiger wrap in detail, not as hard as it looks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Pic*

wasn't a bad pic it just a pic of the guides with the ferrule wrap in the corner ... Looked pretty good .......


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Not about the money...*

I've been approached several times by people wanting me to build them a rod so they will save money. IT"S NOT ABOUT THE MONEY! It's about producing a quality product to enjoy.

I enjoy building quality rods for me and my family that work well and are specially designed to their likes (color, reel seat placement, etc.) Don't insult a rodbuilder (I've only built a couple - namely 6) by asking to cut corners...

My rods don't stay home in a nice bag - they're put to use in the surf, on the jetty, lake, or stream.

Me - it's the enjoyment of it all and learning from others what works and what doesn't. 

Just my .02.

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Guides...*



Surf Cat said:


> ...The stripper guide got an underwrap in black with silver trim and an overwrap in red bronze metallic.


Rod is looking sweet! Are they Fuji SIC - NSG, MNSG, or ?

Sandcrab


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice, let us know how it cast.

CB


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Rod is looking sweet! Are they Fuji SIC - NSG, MNSG, or ?
> 
> Sandcrab



Fuji Sic- NSG, on the stripper and next three guides.

THen 4 size (12) running guides, I was shipped BMNAG (alconites) by mistake, so just went ahead an used em, since this rod is for personal use it really wasn't an issue.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice Mark.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Fuji Sic- NSG, on the stripper and next three guides.
> 
> THen 4 size (12) running guides, I was shipped BMNAG (alconites) by mistake, so just went ahead an used em, since this rod is for personal use it really wasn't an issue.


Those Bmnag guides are lighter and should make for quicker recovery, a better casting machine.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfish said:


> Those Bmnag guides are lighter and should make for quicker recovery, a better casting machine.


agreed, specially out on the tip, that's why I didn't complain too much about the shipping error- tho that reminds me they did charge me for the higher priced sics- need to hit em up for the price difference.




Hope life's treating ya well Wayne, thanks Tommy.

:fishing:

SC


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Real Nice Work SurfCat, You do not have to take Sheet from nobody. You do a Good Job!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Better lock your doors!!! 
I like the metallic overwrap.

I advised A younger fellow that I would help him build his own rods, loan him my Sully wrapper etc.. On the site I Generaly hang out on an it was deleted.. Sinner he a good costumer ya know.


----------

